# Dogma 2 - mechanical cabling in electronic frame?



## Hark (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi


I've got an electronic di2 frame and want to run mechanical 11spd DA. Do you know if its possible , and if so any specific issues I should be aware of. 


Thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

You need two holes for the shifter cables but the electric frame only has one. Also problems with fitting ferrules into frame holes that are designed for electric cables and grommets. Probably lots of other problems.
Maybe a bit of drilling or screwing-and-gluing would make it work, but I'd just keep the frame as is and use an electric group.
Drilling holes in expensive carbon frames...meh.


----------



## Hark (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks very much for swift reply. Di2 it is then! Thanks


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Aren't all Dogma 2 able to have either mechanical or electronic?


----------



## Hark (Oct 8, 2013)

itsjon said:


> Aren't all Dogma 2 able to have either mechanical or electronic?


No, they are electronic or mechanical framsets. The new think2 can run both though based on removing certain grommets. 

Guess cheaper for them to produce one frame.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hark said:


> Guess cheaper for them to produce one frame.


More practical for the rider too. You can change from electric to mechanical without buying a new frame. Pina--and many others-- should have done it from the start.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> . .Pina--and many others-- should have done it from the start.


No question. It's appalling that a new Colnago C59 can't be run either way. They make two frames to scam buyers.


----------

